# Wine expert aging



## SIXTO (Feb 20, 2007)

How long can you age WE kits? I called the other day and they said up to 5 yrs... So I take that as anything over 5 years will start to go bad????


----------



## masta (Feb 20, 2007)

It depends on many factors: the wine itself, pH and level of sulfite added, and most importantly the storage conditions.


----------

